# bare root euoopean copper beech



## marymac (Jun 9, 2007)

We bought 100 bare root copper beech in March, which we planted about six weeks ago. So far only 24 have leaves. Did we leave them too long before planting, are they dead? 

regards,

Mary


----------



## Joshua (Jun 10, 2007)

You should have put them in the ground as soon as possible.
Generally it is best to plant before the spring, the autumn after the leaves have dropped being the best. 

With the dry weather we are having I would recommend watering all the trees.

It is probable that some are dead, but I would still water just to make sure that the others don't die. Don't give up, trees can be suprisingly resilient, but if there are no leaves soon I would say that they are goners  .


----------

